# Alice Cooper - Raise The Dead - Calgary 2012



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Just posted my review of the Alice show here in Calgary this week. Great show and I was lucky enough to have front row seats so here are some pics:


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)




----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

great pics!


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

pickslide said:


>


Nice! Classic Alice!


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Great shots. Orianthi sure is easy on the eyes.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I noticed an SG--it just seems right to see one on stage with Alice...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Awesome pcs.

Alice is the man.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Fantastic pics! Thanks!

Nice array of guitars there.

I'd like to play with Orianthi.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

zontar said:


> I noticed an SG--it just seems right to see one on stage with Alice...


Just what I was thinking! Thanks for the pics! I am sad to say I have never been to one of Alice's shows...maybe someday.
-Mikey


----------



## Danielle Vergne (Nov 13, 2012)

*Alice Cooper wore one red leather vest i painted for him last tour!*

hi, Alice fans!!!
I am a arts teacher and a professional painter on leatherapparel for music fans and bands. Alice cooper wore on stage last tour one of my red leather vests(guillotine scene, 2011/2012
I worked for Slash, Machine head, and Alice cooper for their leather jackets for fanpacks!! i paint usually for Halloween , Christmas, anniversaries gifts, etc
View attachment 1812

http://www.hardrock-artworks.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Danielle. That's beautiful work you do.

I was only at one Cooper concert in my life.
Unfortunately, I never seen him. It was the
riot concert in T.O.

[video=youtube;scrIUhGUQuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scrIUhGUQuo[/video]


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

nice ones. looks like a really fun concert.

looks like you had a great spot for the night.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Spikezone said:


> Just what I was thinking! Thanks for the pics! I am sad to say I have never been to one of Alice's shows...maybe someday.
> -Mikey


It's been a few years--but I have seen him live.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Saw him this summer opening for Maiden..and as always..it was a blast. And Orianthi is one hell of a player...still need more stage presence, but i mean she's barely in her early 20's, so, still, cute and good shredder.


----------



## RandyF (Aug 16, 2012)

Big fan of A.C especially in the early years. I saw on your posting of the set list "Hello Hooray - Judy Collins cover" It's one my all time favourite Alice tunes, but it was written by Canadian singer/songwriter Rolf Kempf, not Judy Collins. Just wanted to give credit to the Canadian that deserves it ;-)


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

Never knew that. Checked it out on u-tube.
Alice does it better.


----------

